# euro exchange rate



## garrynsarah (Jun 30, 2012)

hi just wondered what the best exchange rate is that people have got and where I got 1.16 to pound from ace fx which I thought was good done by post for free aslong as more than £1000 is changed


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, looks like you got a good rate there...just checked the top 7 recommended sites on moneysavingexpert site and none are as high as 1.16.
We were touring Germany, Holland, Belgium, etc in April and used a Caxton pre-loaded card, which was loaded at different times over the last 6-9 months, with a low of 1.19 and a high of 1.23..they aren't always the highest rate, but very convenient to use.

VINNY & SUE


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I drew 200€ out of the ATM in Slovenia last week. When we arrived home my Nationwide statement was behind the door. The exchange rate was 1.1635€ to the pound, however, due to Nationwide charging policy for NON UK withdrawals I was charged £3.42 on the 200€ plus a further £1.00 minimum transaction fee. This ineffect reduced the exchange rate down to 1.132€ to the pound.

All tranactions on my Nationwide Credit card where no fee's are applicable had exchange rates ranging between 1.162€ - 1.168€


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The going Visa rate which I think most banks/building societies use is 1.19. How they apply their charges varies but I recently used three different cards and in the end they all came out at about 1.15 to the pound.
peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Don't forget the fee free cards...

Debit cards from Metro Bank, N&P Building Society and Cumberland Building Society

Various fee free credit cards available.

My own rate comparison is available here

Russell


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Make the most of it as the new governor of the Bank of England is rumoured to want to devalue the £ to help us out of recession.

James


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

That's strange Zosser, we paid €54 for something in Belgium using our Nationwide debit card (by mistake!) and on the statement the exchange rate was a very good 1.175' but the only extra charge was 0.90p for 'non UK commission fee' !! Which I thought was a standard fee, not an escalating one!....extra fee made the exchange rate 1.153, still not too bad !

VINNY & SUE


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> The going Visa rate which I think most banks/building societies use is 1.19. How they apply their charges varies but I recently used three different cards and in the end they all came out at about 1.15 to the pound.
> peedee


You could never get 1.19 when the official rate has been 1.17 or lower for weeks.
Gerry


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Vinnythehat said:


> That's strange Zosser, we paid €54 for something in Belgium using our Nationwide debit card (by mistake!) and on the statement the exchange rate was a very good 1.175' but the only extra charge was 0.90p for 'non UK commission fee' !! Which I thought was a standard fee, not an escalating one!....extra fee made the exchange rate 1.153, still not too bad !
> 
> VINNY & SUE


According to the Nationwide website, the Non-UK commission fee is charged at 2.00%

05 Jun	Cash Ljubljanski Grad LJUBLJANA EU 200.00EUR at 1.168 £171.18

05 Jun	Non-UK commission fee £3.42
05 Jun	Non-UK cash wdl fee £1.00

So if we now add £3.42 + £1.00 to £171.18 = £175.60

Now divide 200€ by £175.60 you get a more meaningfull exchange rate of 1.1389521€ to the pound.

That's why since they started charging we started using the commision free credit card more, and also began withdrawing larger amounts instead of 50€ here and 50€ there.

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/current_account/managing_your_account/using-your-cards-abroad.htm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont want to sound like a clever dick but if you got a Halifax Clarity Credit card and then set up an automatic payoff each month from your current account you would pay zero charges on all transactions and get the current (today) 1.175 exchange rate, your goods would be insured and protected and your cash withdrawls should you need them would be the cheapest of all the cards. You do pay interest (only on withdrawls) but not much and less so the nearest you withdraw towards the end of the month.

I dont think there is a better option now.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I,m lucky as i can buy at the buyback rate this week bought 1200 euros at betwween 1.35 and 1.38 , never understand why people want to return their foreign currency at the poor rates offered. 
I always pay cash dont trust plastic abroad unless its an emergency


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > The going Visa rate which I think most banks/building societies use is 1.19. How they apply their charges varies but I recently used three different cards and in the end they all came out at about 1.15 to the pound.
> ...


Sorry to disagree Gerry but on my credit card statement, at the beginning of May I was getting 1.19. This fell during the latter half of the month and the last transaction on my statement showed it to be 1.16 at the beginning of June. From what Barryd says looks like it is on the way up again?

peedee


----------

